# [X.org] Plantage au démarrage (résolu)

## astyan

Bonjour,

J'ai installé, sur mon Acer Aspire One, Gentoo en remplacement de Linux Linpus.

Tout fontionnait à la fin de l'installation. 

Mais aprés un redémarage, il plante à l'affichage du bureau. 

Je ne peux rentrer mon mot de passe et ma sourie reste immobile. 

Aprés avoir essayer de reconfigurer wpa_supplicant (possiblité de plantage suite à une connexion internet inexistante), cela ne fonctionne toujours pas ! 

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider !!

Merci d'avance.Last edited by astyan on Thu May 14, 2009 7:48 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *astyan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais aprés un redémarage, il plante à l'affichage du bureau. 
> 
> Je ne peux rentrer mon mot de passe et ma sourie reste immobile. 
> ...

 

Ça c'est du X.org 1.5 tout craché  :Smile:   wpa_supplicant n'a rien à voir.

Cherches sur ce forum pour trouver la soluce, y a pas mal de posts. (on est nombreux à s'être ramassé le truc).

Sinon peux tu mettre ton titre aux normes du forum stp?

----------

## astyan

Excuses pourle titre (je l'ai mis aux normes (enfin je pense))

Sinon, concernant ce qu'il se trouve dans le forum, je n'ai pas trouvé la solution à mon problème. 

J'ai essayer différentes solutions présentées, mais aucune d'elles ne marchent ! 

Aprés avoir passé un temps fou à installer Gentoo, je ne souhaite pas gacher le travail d'un ami pour un simple blocage. 

Surtout que je pense que la solution est simple (mais ne connaissant que très peu de chose sur linux et ses différentes distribtion !)

Merci

----------

## El_Goretto

Ce que veut dire kwenspc, c'est que tu n'as pas un plantage... mais simplement un clavier et une souris non configurée.

Et maintenant que tu sais çà, tu vas pouvoir voir les paquets de threads sur le sujet  :Smile: 

----------

## astyan

Ben le souci que j'ai c'est que je l'ai deja utilisé avec la souri et clavier sans souci. 

Après avoir fini la config, tout fonctionné correctement. 

J'avais la sourie et le clavier sans souci.

Il aurait perdu la config entre temps ???

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Pourrais-tu nous dire exactement ce qui a changé. De quelle config parles-tu ? Xorg ?

Peux-tu nous donner un "emerge --info" et le contenu de /var/log/X.log ?

J'ai un Acer Aspire One A110 qui tourne sans souci sur Gentoo (excepté le framebuffer et le bouton "volume up"),  on va y arriver  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> le contenu de /var/log/X.log ?

 

Plus précisément : /var/log/Xorg.0.log  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *astyan wrote:*   

> Il aurait perdu la config entre temps ???

 

C'est bien possible : par défaut, xorg 1.5 repose largement sur HAL plutôt que sur son propre fichier de configuration traditionnel.

Comme le dit kwenspc, beaucoup sont tombés dans le piège (moi aussi, j'ai galéré à l'époque !)

Si c'est bien ce problème qui se produit et si tu veux conserver la façon traditionnelle de procéder, rajoute simplement ceci dans ta section "ServerFlags" 

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"
```

----------

## astyan

Je vais essayer de répondre à chaque message ! 

Pour répondre au message de Xavier Miller, ce qui a changé c'est que dés que j'ai redémarré le pc, ben l'écran d'ouverture de session reste bloqué. Curseur de la sourie ainsi que le curseur dans la case pour rentrer mon login ne bouge pas et je ne peux plus rien faire du tout. 

Je suis obliger d'éteindre le pc à la barbare bien que cela ne me plaise pas du tout de le faire. 

Dés que possible, je vous communique ce que me donne "emerge --info" et le conteu de /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Et ensuite pour gothi, comment je fais pour rajouter le code dans ma section (je n'y connais quasiment rien sur Gentoo, désolé) ???

Merci pour votre aide !!!

----------

## ghoti

 *astyan wrote:*   

> comment je fais pour rajouter le code dans ma section (je n'y connais quasiment rien sur Gentoo, désolé) ???

 

Il n'y a pas de méthode particulière pour Gentoo !  :Wink: 

En fait il s'agit simplement d'éditer ton fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf avec le premier éditeur qui te tombera sous la main (dans le désordre : vi, emacs, nano, ...)

----------

## astyan

Merci bien. 

Je le fais dés que j'ai le pc sous les yeux et je donnerai le resultat dés que possible !!!!

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour info, je suis en "instable" (~x86) et sans aucun xorg.conf  :Wink: 

Tout passe par HAL sans souci.

Mon Acer n'est pas sous la main, je donnerai mes configs ce soir.

----------

## astyan

Pour répondre à gothi, je n'ai pas de section "ServerFlag" mais j'ai une section "ServerLayout" ?? Est-ce là même chose ?

Ensuite j'ai éditer le fichier /var/log/Xorg.0.log mais je ne sais pas comment le mettre en ligne ...  :Sad: ((

Merci en totu cas pour l'aide que vous me donner

----------

## astyan

Merci à tout le monde !!!! Mais j'ai réussi ...

J'explique ce que j'ai fait :

- Suite aux conseils de ghoti, j'ai cherché la section ServersFlags. Ne la trouvant pas, j'ai appliquer les paramètres directement dans la section Serverslayout.

- Et j'ai appliqué à la sourie et au clavier sinon l'un des deux ne fonctionné pas.

Franchement, MERCI.

Je peux enfin l'utiliser sans souci.

Merci encore.

----------

## yoyo

Pour information, il y a un risque important à utiliser une configuration en passant uniquement par hal pour xorg (vécu).

En cas de plantage de la machine et de reboot violent (sans passer par les initscripts) il reste un fichier "/var/run/dbus.pid" dont la présence est vérifiée au démarrage suivant. Comme il existe, dbus n'est pas démarré. Comme dbus n'est pas démarré, hal ne se lance pas. MAIS l'initscript "xdm", lui, ne s'assure pas que hal est lancé puisque ce n'est pas une dépendance stricte (USEflag sur xorg-server => optionnel).

Ce qui fait que vous arrivez sur votre gestionnaire de session graphique (xdm/gdm/kdm) sans souris ni clavier => impossible de basculer sur une console pour supprimer le fichier "/var/run/dbus.pid" qui ne sera pas supprimé au reboot obligatoire : pas de clavier, pas de souris => bouton "power" si "acpid" est lancé et configuré (mais comme "dbus" n'est pas lancé, le fichier "/var/run/dbus.pid" n'est toujours pas supprimé) ou bouton "reset" dans le pire des cas.

La solution "simple" : passer en mode interactif (touche "i") au démarrage suivant et refuser le lancement de "xdm" pour atterrir sur une console et supprimer "/var/run/dbus.pid" à la main. Une autre solution c'est de booter sur un liveCD/USB ou une autre distibution en dualboot, monter la partition adéquate et supprimer le "/var/run/dbus.pid" gênant.

J'ai soumis un rapport de bug sur ce point : After hard reboot dbus won't start => no hald => no keyboard in xorg-server-1.5 demandant soit de supprimer le fichier "pid" au lancement du initscript "dbus" (je ne vois pas en quoi ça pose un problème, si quelqu'un à les compétences pour m'expliquer ...), soit d'imposer une dépendance stricte sur "hald" dans l'initscript "xdm".

Enjoy !

----------

## xaviermiller

Tiens, quel modèle d'Aspire One as-tu ?

J'ai un A110, avec SSD de 8 GO. Assez rapide en lecture, mais pitoyable en écriture, j'hésite à la remplacer par un disque dur 1.8" en PATA, mais l'investissement n'en vaut pas trop la chandelle.

Pour cette raison, et pour profiter des "monstres" à proximité (entre autres un magnifique double Xeon Quad boosté de la mort qui tue (pas chez moi)), je contruit des packages binaires sur un dsique dur externe (dans un chroot) et j'importe ces packages dans mon ACER. Ca marche super bien et c'est très rapide, et relativement facile à gérer. Si certains le souhaitent, je peux faire un petit tuto à ce sujet.

----------

## kwenspc

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai soumis un rapport de bug sur ce point : After hard reboot dbus won't start => no hald => no keyboard in xorg-server-1.5 demandant soit de supprimer le fichier "pid" au lancement du initscript "dbus" (je ne vois pas en quoi ça pose un problème, si quelqu'un à les compétences pour m'expliquer ...), soit d'imposer une dépendance stricte sur "hald" dans l'initscript "xdm".
> 
> 

 

Ce fichier pid sert sans-doute à tuer dbus lorsque tu fais un /etc/init.d/dbus stop

Mais je ne crois pas que ce soit sur ce fichier que l'init script détermine si dbus est démarrée ou non, en tout cas "pas seulement".

il y a /var/lib/init.d/daemons/dbus ainsi que /var/lib/init.d/started/dbus qui doivent être pris en compte.

Ceci dit la solution serait qu'avant de démarrer quelque service que ce soit à l'init de Gentoo, que ces répertoires soient purgés. Maintenant, de là à ce que ce soit effectivement implémentés par l'équipe de devs... faut peut-être pas trop compter là dessus.

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai contourné la solution en montant /var/run dans tmpfs   :Cool: 

et à chaque shutdown, c'est automatiquement vidé... de fait  :Razz: 

----------

## yoyo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> J'ai contourné la solution en montant /var/run dans tmpfs  
> 
> et à chaque shutdown, c'est automatiquement vidé... de fait 

   :Cool: 

La soluce de Killer, j'adhère !!!

Enjoy !

----------

## xaviermiller

Sur un netbook avec SSD hyper-lente, ça le fait : presque plus aucune écriture sur le disque (à part Firefox qui hoquète...)

----------

